

The Snow Programming Language - bkudria
http://snow.meta.io/

======
mahmud
_Only runs on x86-64 architectures and operating systems._

 _Only runs on POSIX-compliant operating systems._

 _Snow currently requires the experimental GCC version 4.4_

Snow also could have benefited from being prototyped in Awk and Sed first. How
can you be influenced by "Smalltalk, Python, Ruby and JavaScript", and still
end up writing your compiler in C++?

Good luck to the author, if this is a first attempt (but compiler writing !=
language design.)

------
jcw
What exactly is interesting about this language? The two strongest qualities I
see (easy binding with dlopen and parallelization) are unimplemented, and
already exist in similar languages.

------
judofyr
First of all I should say that it's unfortunate that this is spreading while
it's still very much in alpha. But hey, they _did_ put the website there and
this _is_ the internett. I also feel that I should clarify some parts since
it's not completely up to date:

It's prototype-based at core, but will have a class system built upon the
prototype-infrastructure.

The C++ version supports 32bit now, but more interesting, they're rewritig it
in pure C. See the mailing list for more details (snow-dev at Google Groups).

And just to make it crystal clear: This isn't a release. They just wanted to
create a site to give _some_ information on the project, and some guys decided
to post this to Reddit/HN. It's still far away from 0.1.

------
die_sekte
No Snow Crash joke yet? I'm disappointed.

And besides, I'm not sure what this is good for.

------
Virax
I can't buy into a language that uses colon for assignment.

~~~
bkudria
I thought it was kinda interesting. Do any other languages do this?

~~~
klipt
Maxima does:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maxima_%28software%29>

------
albertcardona
Snow _could_ be great. Its delivery as a completely unfinished project,
though, gives it an air of non-seriousness.

Compare, for instance, with the first public release of Clojure, which was
very usable for everyday programming, and came along with detailed
explanations on the rational and motivations behind the creation of the new
language.

------
gaius
You instantiate an object and then poke methods into it? Ever heard of umm,
classes?

~~~
almost
Prototype-based OOP is an alternative to class-based OOP. See the Self,
Javascript and IO languages for examples.

I'm not making any claims as to which is "better", just pointing out that it's
a valid way of doing things.

